# Personenbezogene Passwortfelder



## sebastian4gold (24. Dez 2006)

Hallo rumdum!

Das Thema passt zwar nicht direkt in die JEE Ecke, aber hat schon sehr viel mit Enterprise und Benutzersicherheit/verwaltung zu tun, darum wähle ich diese Rubrik!

Z.Z. versuche ich die Benutzeranmeldung noch sicherer zu machen - das aber auf kostensparende Art und Weise. Ich dachte u.A. an personenbezogene Passwortfelder, also jene, bei denen das Passwort nicht jeder eingeben kann, da einjeder Mensch einen anderen Tipp-Rhytmus besitzt.
Faktoren wie Eingabedauer, Abstände zwischen den Buchstaben und Zeitspanne zwischen Taste drücken/loslassen spielen hierfür eine Rolle.
1. Frage: Gibt es noch mehr mögliche Faktoren?
2. Frage: Hat jemand bereits Erfahrung in diesem Sektor gemacht und kann darüber berichten - insbesondere wie es den Benutzern des Eingabeformulars ergangen ist.

Ich habe bereits Versuche so Etwas zu Implementieren - mit mässigem Erfolg. Es funktioniert, muss aber noch verfeinert werden - kann dank Bean Technologie auch als HTML Eingabe benutzt werden und so in HTML Frontends integriert werden.
3. Gibt es Referenzimplementierungen, oder hat jemand Code für mich, der schon produktiv getestet wurde, oder Anregungen?

Kommentare jeglicher Form erwünscht!

Vielen herzlichen Dank!

Sebastian


----------



## Wildcard (24. Dez 2006)

Würde ich mich nicht rantrauen.
Stell dir mal vor du kannst dich nicht mehr einloggen, weil du zB eine neue Tastatur bekommen hast, was automatisch deinen Rhythmus verändert. Oder du brichst dir einen Finger, oder...   :autsch:


----------



## Guest (24. Dez 2006)

Nunja - das mit einer neuen Tastatur wäre eigentlich kein Problem, da sich die Zeitspanne dann proportional ändert - so etwas ist okay. Das mit dem Fingerbruch ist natürlich eine Sache für sich  - aber in diesem Fall könnte man ja noch andere Eingabemöglichkeiten bieten.

Fallen irgendjemanden andere Techniken ein, wie man sichere Benutzerloggins ohne zusätliche Hardware durchführen kann (möglichst auf jedem Client) ?


Ach übrigens:
Rumdum ein frohes FEST!
__ ^
_ ^ ^
^ ^^ ^
__ ||

Sebastian


----------

